# PX4 sc9mmF hammer sticks after decocked



## JBSIXGUNS (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey guys I'm new on here but not new to firearms. I have a problem with my px4 sub compact 9mm. When I manually pull the hammer to the half cocked, or fully cocked position and then flip the decocking lever down to safety position, the hammer doesn't fall everytime. I've only run 200 rounds through it, and it never FTL, FTE, FTF, or fails at all. I have field stripped and cleaned it throughly several times, but it still stays in the cocked position sometimes after its been decocked.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd definitely get it checked out. Call Beretta or have a competent authorized gunsmith check it out. Have you disassembled the slide or the frame beyond mere field stripping? Sounds like the Hammer Release Lever Assembly is not being properly engaged by the decocker/safety lever.


----------



## JBSIXGUNS (Jul 20, 2013)

I can visually verify that it is truly decocked and that the firing pin roles up and out of reach of the hammer. It's that the hammer sometimes doesn't fall as it should. Maybe like 10% of the time. Has anyone's else done this? Could it be a break in issue?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

JBSIXGUNS said:


> I can visually verify that it is truly decocked and that the firing pin roles up and out of reach of the hammer. It's that the hammer sometimes doesn't fall as it should. Maybe like 10% of the time. Has anyone's else done this? Could it be a break in issue?


No, it's not a break in issue and what you're describing needs to be corrected asap. Call Beretta.


----------

